# Troy Bilt Storm 2860 - Does Not Start - Told Bad Head Bad Valve?



## Mike Smith (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello all - Got a Troy Bilt Storm 2860 31am6cp4711 that will not start - It kicks but will not run 

Even sprayed some Staring Fluid with Carb Cover remove into Carb inlet and did not run

Originally was told it has a Bad Head, Maybe bad valve? 

When pulled over seem to have some compression

Do not know why they think this. The Engine was not disassembled that I can see 

So not sure why they think this is the cause.

First thing was removed all gas from Tank in case there was water in the gas - did not see any

Removed Float Bowl and looked clean. So next did a Compression check and got 45 -50 psi

Read some posts that this in Normal Compression with New Engines that they have a compression release these days.

Never heard of that but would make sense for the low readings.

So any one got any ideas here?? 

Was going to remove carb and remove main jet next to clean

If it is a dirty jet would think it would have Started on the Starting Fluid at least.

Did anyone hear of these Engines having Bad Valves? or Head?

Any ideas are appreciated

Thank you


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

was your compression reading using the pull or electric start? if you were using the electric start i would have expected the reading to be higher but if that was from the pull start that would be understandable. 

you could try pulling the valve cover to see if the valves are moving like they should. if it was as simple as a dirty jet it should have fired when you sprayed quick start into the carb.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

first things first with any clone pull the plug and throw in a new ngk plug, usually a bpr6es. 99% of running issues are spark plugs after going through the fuel system does not help. we have even had a few new ariens with dead torch plugs out of the crate. compression is normal usually you will get between 150-180 if you use the electric starter and crank forr5-10 seconds


----------



## Mike Smith (Dec 9, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> was your compression reading using the pull or electric start? if you were using the electric start i would have expected the reading to be higher but if that was from the pull start that would be understandable.
> 
> you could try pulling the valve cover to see if the valves are moving like they should. if it was as simple as a dirty jet it should have fired when you sprayed quick start into the carb.


Thank for the answer - Was using the Electric Start to turn over. Ya kept looking at the Valve cover and wanted to remove it. Just did not want to go that far yet in case maybe ruin the gasket.

Wanted to explore everything else first.


----------



## Mike Smith (Dec 9, 2019)

arienskids said:


> first things first with any clone pull the plug and throw in a new ngk plug, usually a bpr6es. 99% of running issues are spark plugs after going through the fuel system does not help. we have even had a few new ariens with dead torch plugs out of the crate. compression is normal usually you will get between 150-180 if you use the electric starter and crank forr5-10 seconds


Thank you for the answer 

Ya I removed the plug earlier and looked at it and was wondering just like you said bad plug????

It is a Torch Plug - will get New tomorrow

Did use the Electric start and only 45 50 psi. Did you ever hear about a compression release on these engines??

Like other peson said maybe will remove valve cover to see if issues there, Had A push Rod one time go thru the rocker arm on a Briggs Generator one time.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the engine will have a decompression mechanism. without it the engine would be a lot harder to pull over. the electric start should spin the engine over fast enough to disable the decompression where pulling it over would not. you should definitely be seeing higher compression reading from it when using the electric start. if you take the valve cover off and want to set the valve lash make sure you pull the belt cover and spin the engine the opposite way that the pull/electric start turn the engine. i believe it prevents the decompression mechanism from holding open the exhaust valve so you can make sure you set the valve lash right.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Mike Smith said:


> Thank you for the answer
> 
> Ya I removed the plug earlier and looked at it and was wondering just like you said bad plug????
> 
> ...


They have a compression release..it bumps the exhaust valve open during low rpm to make it easier to pull.
That little arm can get stuck..not common but can happen...while turning over the engine slowly you can see where it bumps open the exhaust valve with the valve cover off...the little arm lever for the compression release on your machine may not be swinging out of the way.
Your gasket should be fine to reuse.
You can temporarily set the exhaust valve a little loose to see if your compression goes up..say 20 thousands ..if it goes up..pretty much puts the little arm lever not swinging out of the way to blame.
As long as you haven't starved the engine of oil your rings and bore should be fine.
But yeah...get that valve cover off and see whats going on
Also...remove the belt cover so you can turn the crank by hand nice and steady.(wrench on end of crank bolt)
With that exhaust valve a little loose..you can hear if air is escaping out of the exhaust or carb side..or around the head gasket....if its the rings you will be able to hear it through the dip stick tube.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------

